# IBS-D Cured with Prevalite



## Jahli Good (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm cured! For 3 months now, I have been taking Prevalite (Questran Lite) for my IBS with diarrhea (daily diarrhea - many times uncontrollable). IT IS A MIRACLE DRUG! I have my life back after 35 years with IBS. No more waking up in the middle of the night to run to the pot, sweaty, faint, nauseous and deathly ill. No more embarrassing accidents or racing to the john repeatedly.When I first started taking Prevalite, I had a little constipation, so I used 3/4 of a packet for several days and that resolved it. The only time I have any pain or trouble is if I forget to take my dosage.Taking Prevalite also helped with my constant feelings of hunger. Since I was a teen, I have had to eat every two hours or my stomach would grind as if I was starving. Now, with Prevalite that grinding has stopped and I have lost 10 lbs.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Is this prescription only?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

1-Questran is like Metamucil and Not a drug.Correct me if i'm wrong.2-I tried Prodiem,Metamucil and probably Questran(the orange packet?)I get worst with it.3-I don't have diarrhea.More ibs-spastic.4-Diarreha type is easily treatable than ibs-spastic or C.5-Why you say lite?Does it means lite disconfort?


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Spasman: Questran IS a drug, you need a precription. It is NOT like metamucil.. that is, it is not a fiber; rather it is a resin substance which acts in the intestine to absorb bile salts and other fats. It was originally developed to lower cholesterol; but had the side effect of causing constipation, which for us with D this is a godsend. It has eliminated my chronic diarreah AND it has dropped my cholesterol by 40 points in only 4 months. Regular Questran is made with some sugar. The former poster calls what she takes "lite" because it is sweetened with Artificial sweetner and less sugar, for use by diabetics or those of us just watching their sugar/calorie intake. Prevalite is the same as Questran Lite; just another manufacturer. If you didn't get a prescription and purchased some "orange packet" from the drugstore counter; you were not taking Questran-(or Prevalite) as it is only sold by prescription. Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Queen.Then it's not for me?I actually need pain med to control the sensitivity who probably is the cause of my altered motility.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

So how are you 'cured' if you must still take something daily? A cure would be if you took it and now no longer must take anything, ever, and could eat, drink, and function without any thought to your bowels.


----------



## Jahli Good (Apr 1, 2004)

The GI doctor I went to for a routing colonoscopy suggested that Prevalite would work for my IBS with D and gave me a prescription. There really isn't anything in the product documentation that I can find to suggest the use of Prevalite for IBS with diarrhea. Doctors may have access to clinical studies that suggest its use for IBS. You will need a prescription for it. It is made by Upsher-Smith. It's original use was for lowering cholesterol but evidently doctors discovered that it also helped the diarrhea form of IBS. The upsher-smith site is at http://www.upsher-smith.com/healthcare_pro...roductinfo.html There are a lot of bulletin boards regarding Bile Acid Sequestrants and IBS. The bulletin boards can be found in this search results lists http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-...G=Google+Search http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=prevalite+for+IBS&fr=my_top Here is some product info on several different brands including Prevalite.Cholesterol lowering drug Bile Acid Sequestrants (Cholestyramine, Prevaliteï¿½, Questranï¿½)Cholestyramine (Questranï¿½) and colestipol (Colestidï¿½) are bile acid sequestrantsï¿½a class of drugs that binds bile acids, prevents their reabsorption from the digestive system, and reduces cholesterol levels. Cholestyramine and colestipol are two of many drugs used to lower cholesterol levels in people with high cholesterol.Bile acids are produced in the liver from cholesterol and secreted into the small intestine to help with the absorption of dietary fat and cholesterol. Bile acid sequestrants bind bile acids in the small intestine and carry them out of the body. This causes the body to use more cholesterol to make more bile acids, which are secreted into the small intestine, bound to bile acid sequestrants, and carried out of the body. The end result is lower cholesterol levels. Bile acid sequestrants also prevent absorption of some dietary cholesterol.You can quibble all you want about my calling it a cure....I know I feel great and don't have to fear leaving the house or eating salad or fruit or anything. Good luck!


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

That's great JLA. My husband has been taking the Questran for a couple years now I think. Like you, he feels cured. Yeah, technically it's not a cure because you do have to take it to keep symptoms at bay. But, if it works for you, it sure feels like a cure.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sure, the condition still remains; but, having experienced a similar transformation, I have to agree with JLA about the "c-word". If you no longer have any problems, no matter what the approach, cure is not a strong enough word: it's a miracle!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I can't wait to go to the Drs. and see if he will give me some also!!! I have quit going to a Gastro because they were not helping me......and I have been doing better on the calcium but want to try the questran also!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD FOR YOU, SO GLAD TO HEAR YOU HAVE A LIFE BACK CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THIS DISEASE TAKES YOUR NORMAL LIFE AWAY.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

JLA,i have read your link and in the board they said that Questran is contradicted for those withhypersensitivity documented like i have.


----------

